# Long Island Bottle Club Meeting



## NYCFlasks

The Long Island Antique Bottle Association will be holding it's November meeting on Sunday, November 26th, from 2-4:30pm at the South Country Public Library, Station Road, Bellport, Long Island, N.Y.  Bottles from Bellport and the surrounding communties will be featured.


----------



## stevejt

Is there a website for this club?  I live on Long Island and would love to join a local club.  Any information would be appreciated.

 Thanks!

 Steve


----------



## NYCFlasks

Hello Steve,

 Contact me at libottle@optonline.net for all the details.


----------

